# Awesome score, new outdoor ferret run



## Rex1718 (Feb 23, 2020)

My job gave me this cage. Gonna use it for an outdoor ferret run


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 23, 2020)

That’s really nice! One of my ferrets loves to play outside... the other puffs up like a blowfish at everything so she gets to stay inside..


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 23, 2020)

Wow awesome score!


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2020)

That's great! Lucky ferret. What will you use for a top? Plywood might offer some shade and be easy to work with too?


----------



## Rex1718 (Feb 23, 2020)

Tom said:


> That's great! Lucky ferret. What will you use for a top? Plywood might offer some shade and be easy to work with too?


I’m using plywood for the top. I can’t wait to watch them play in it.


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2020)

Rex1718 said:


> I’m using plywood for the top. I can’t wait to watch them play in it.


We want pics!!! 

I love ferrets. I've worked with a few of them over the years. They are illegal here in CA, but there are probably a million of them living in the state anyway. They sell ferret products in the pet stores. The government refuses to overturn their stupid, ridiculous, pointless ban. The ban was imposed because panicked ignorant people claimed that the ferrets would get loose and destroy the lucrative CA poultry industry. Meanwhile millions of people have ignored the stupid ban for decades and been keeping them as pets here regularly, and shock of all shocks, even will millions of ferrets running around people's homes all over the state, there has not been one single incident of a ferret raid on a poultry farm. Any day now though...


----------



## Rex1718 (Feb 23, 2020)

Tom said:


> We want pics!!!
> 
> I love ferrets. I've worked with a few of them over the years. They are illegal here in CA, but there are probably a million of them living in the state anyway. They sell ferret products in the pet stores. The government refuses to overturn their stupid, ridiculous, pointless ban. The ban was imposed because panicked ignorant people claimed that the ferrets would get loose and destroy the lucrative CA poultry industry. Meanwhile millions of people have ignored the stupid ban for decades and been keeping them as pets here regularly, and shock of all shocks, even will millions of ferrets running around people's homes all over the state, there has not been one single incident of a ferret raid on a poultry farm. Any day now though...



I forgot they were banned in California. Yeah it seems kinda silly at this point not to lift the ban. I thought it was fear of them becoming an invasive species and killing native wildlife. I’m not sure about all ferrets, but mine would not fair well on their own. Their curiosity gets them in trouble a lot lol


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 24, 2020)

Can't wait to see the photo of finish product and your ferret in it.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 24, 2020)

OMG--- Ferret Sleeper Cells- waiting for the call to overthrow the Bird Overlords!


----------



## Rex1718 (Feb 24, 2020)

bouaboua said:


> Can't wait to see the photo of finish product and your ferret in it.


I’m ready to get started but it rained all day today. Lol it was all I could do to unload it off the trailer by myself.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 24, 2020)

WOW. All by yourself? I estimated that cage will weight at least 200 to 250 lbs. I hope you did not hurt your back.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 24, 2020)

What is that thing (cage) origianlly for?? I am curious.....Haha!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 24, 2020)

It would be worth it to weld on some mesh to finish the box


----------



## Rex1718 (Feb 24, 2020)

bouaboua said:


> What is that thing (cage) origianlly for?? I am curious.....Haha!


It was a storage rack built for our stockroom that they never actually used. The guys in maintenance know I have a lot of animals so ask me if I wanted it.


----------



## Rex1718 (Feb 24, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> It would be worth it to weld on some mesh to finish the box


I might later on, I plan on bolting some plywood for the top for now.


----------



## Rex1718 (Feb 24, 2020)

bouaboua said:


> WOW. All by yourself? I estimated that cage will weight at least 200 to 250 lbs. I hope you did not hurt your back.


Not sure what it weighs, getting it off the trailer was a job, but I got it in play with my atv


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 24, 2020)

Rex1718 said:


> I forgot they were banned in California. Yeah it seems kinda silly at this point not to lift the ban. I thought it was fear of them becoming an invasive species and killing native wildlife. I’m not sure about all ferrets, but mine would not fair well on their own. Their curiosity gets them in trouble a lot lol


I thought that all ferrets had to be spayed or neutered and descented in the US before sale anyway???? Don’t they have some kind of mating frenzy that can kill them? I always thought that the spay and neuter law was for their safety... I know that they are super smart.. I did a good bit of reading on their history and they used to be a pretty popular pet.... YET we still have chickens ... hmmmmm


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 24, 2020)

Rex1718 said:


> Not sure what it weighs, getting it off the trailer was a job, but I got it in play with my atv


Smart man. Utilizing your ATV.


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 24, 2020)

Tom said:


> We want pics!!!
> 
> I love ferrets. I've worked with a few of them over the years. They are illegal here in CA, but there are probably a million of them living in the state anyway. They sell ferret products in the pet stores. The government refuses to overturn their stupid, ridiculous, pointless ban. The ban was imposed because panicked ignorant people claimed that the ferrets would get loose and destroy the lucrative CA poultry industry. Meanwhile millions of people have ignored the stupid ban for decades and been keeping them as pets here regularly, and shock of all shocks, even will millions of ferrets running around people's homes all over the state, there has not been one single incident of a ferret raid on a poultry farm. Any day now though...


That's what you think... The day of their uprising is nigh...


----------



## Rex1718 (Feb 24, 2020)

EllieMay said:


> I thought that all ferrets had to be spayed or neutered and descented in the US before sale anyway???? Don’t they have some kind of mating frenzy that can kill them? I always thought that the spay and neuter law was for their safety... I know that they are super smart.. I did a good bit of reading on their history and they used to be a pretty popular pet.... YET we still have chickens ... hmmmmm


Females will go into heat and stay in heat until bred. They can die if not bred.
Not sure if it’s illegal to have them intact. But I don’t think you could stand the smell. My male smells worse than my female. He’s got a stronger musk smell. My female isn’t near as bad. They are both fixed. They are the first pair of ferrets I’ve had. Two are definitely more fun than one lol


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2020)

Rex1718 said:


> Females will go into heat and stay in heat until bred. They can die if not bred.
> Not sure if it’s illegal to have them intact. But I don’t think you could stand the smell. My male smells worse than my female. He’s got a stronger musk smell. My female isn’t near as bad. They are both fixed. They are the first pair of ferrets I’ve had. Two are definitely more fun than one lol


My roommate in college had 4 and then 5. They were fun, but she didn't watch them and they would wreck my stuff, dig up my plants, and hide my keys. She couldn't understand why I was so upset when I'd come home with a date and there was potting soil flung all over my room.


----------

